# Expecting ...



## wyliedanal (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone.I am New to the site as of yesterday & I must say I have read a lot of helpful tips on here. I however am needing a little help of my own . I am a proud owner of 3 horses 1 Standardbred Mare , she was a rescue I did 2 years ago , a paint pony he's my daughters and my 2 week NEW addition Miss.Bitty which is a mini.

Now my concern is with Bitty. I bought her 2 weeks ago this past Friday, we got here home & she adjusted Great! She was Happy as could be, done Great with Everyone.This past Saturday I came home from work & my boyfriend says "Bitty is not feeling well" So I immediately went to check her out. She was not eating her grain or Hay, only drinking water. She was up & down a lot , didn't seem in pain . She was kicking @ her stomach & nipping @ her side/stomach.I thought '' Colic '' ? I listened to her stomach with my stethoscope to check bowl sounds, they were fine, Very Active. I proceeded to palpitate the abdomen and felt pressure returning & then MOVEMENT! I was not sure if this was a correct assessment. I am looking for any advice, help with knowing if she is close to labor, any help would be great.Also she has an enlarged Vulva, stretching down, lots of MOVEMENT in the back quarter and since Sunday night has flattened down on the sides & Dropped a lot . She is eatting but I'm only giving her Hay no feed. She has been standing in the corner of stall with buttock againist the wall, head down or midways in a daze.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Dana, Do you have any photos of her? Does she have an udder? and would you happen to know if she has been with a stallion and when?


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you guys. I will take pictures and upload them tomarrow and go from there. I do not know much about the father, just that she got in with the "GUYS" and it only happened for a few minates, so the previous owner did not expect this. But Im really excited . I will start her on the feed tomarrow, any special brand ?


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 14, 2012)

I do have some pictures I can upload as soon as I can get to my computer. The only info I received after discoveing all this is about a year ago a she had got in the feild with the males and they were together for a moment , she says !


----------



## countrymini (Nov 14, 2012)

Exciting! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 14, 2012)

WELCOME!!!!! I am so glad theres another baby in the future!!!


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!Im So Excited to meet the lil one & Happy to of found a place with caring & helping people.


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 14, 2012)

I did get a few pictures this evening after work. There not the best & she's a bit dirty due to the rain & of course she's all white lol . I did not get one of her udders yet or hohho but will in am . Also she has been on grain but I'M took her off when she started all of this Saturday b/c I didnt want it to make her sick or anything, should I go ahead & start her back?


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 14, 2012)

wyliedanal said:


> Thanks Everyone!Im So Excited to meet the lil one & Happy to of found a place with caring & helping people.





wyliedanal said:


> I did get a few pictures this evening after work. There not the best & she's a bit dirty due to the rain & of course she's all white lol . I did not get one of her udders yet or hohho but will in am . Also she has been on grain but I'M took her off when she started all of this Saturday b/c I didnt want it to make her sick or anything, should I go ahead & start her back?


Yes it is a great forum



By the way welcome



(i forgot to say before lol) I cant wait to see pictures of your girl!! I cant answer the grain question but im sure some of the Aunties will answer your question. My filly which was born a few weeks ago is mostly white with a few patches of palomino and she loves the mud lol


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 14, 2012)

ok, I'm confused on where to upload my pictures any suggestions?


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bree posted this for me when i didnt know how, hope it helps





"When you have the "reply to this topic" box look below and you will see two buttons. One says "post" the other says "more reply options."

Click on "more reply options" this will take you to a new page and will copy over anythign you have already written.

Below you will see "attache files" click on "browse" and then go through your computer folders until you find the image you want. click on "attach this file"

When it loads the image you'll see it as a small image, you can then click "add to post" to put it into the body of your post.

Hope that helps!



"


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 14, 2012)

wyliedanal said:


> Here is a side view today . She was A lot wider but with in a day or two she dropped & narrowed .


Here is a side view today . She was A lot wider but with in a day or two she dropped & narrowed .


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome! Make sure your curser is where you want the picture to appear in the post too. But just follow what Jade said, its easy for me so should be easy for others. Sometimes just look on your computer first to know where you have the ones you want to hope. Can't wait to see your little one.

I used Safechoice original the last time my mare was in foal because they had fed her too rich of food and she was tender footed the whole pregnancy. So the Safechoice gave her what she needed and I didn't have to worry about laminitis or founder. She was fine after foaling and I have her on the Safechoice Special Care now since it has no corn in it. But there are lots of other good feeds out there for mares and foals.

Lil Beginnings helped me with that last foal that was my first and she had a leg back. I was able to deliver her and help Missy only with the help of all the fine *aunties* on the forums. I learned so much!


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Guys . I tried twice to upload the photo's but not working for me . I am on my tablet so maybe I have to be on desktop ??

Sorry for being a pain, should I try uploading them on my home page?


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much . I sent them , I will try to figure it out also, Sorry ...


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 15, 2012)

So by the pictures,what do you guys think ?


----------



## countrymini (Nov 15, 2012)

I've got one mare who is pregnant but doesn't look it and another mare that looks it but isn't.



But I'm guessing the Aunties on here will soon be asking for photos of her 'bits'


----------



## Wings (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome





I have to say by those pics I wouldn't be expecting anything. Are you able to get some shots of her udder and of her vulva?

Also you said the old owner knew she got in with the boys for a few minutes, do you know when that was? If not would the old owner remember? If it was the only time she got in with a stallion it should help you work out when she is due.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Wales, UK, to the nutty nursery!! This all sounds very exciting.





OK here are some questions and thoughts for you - first and most important, do you have a name, both for you and your new little girl? Next, can the previous owner give you any idea (apart from trying to remember when your mini got in with 'the boys') as to the sizes of the 'boys' concerned?

Now some thoughts and general ideas. Was your little lady on pasture where she came from, do you have pasture for her or is she now on a dry lot? (any change from one to the other can lead to tummy problems, as I'm sure you already know). Is she paddocked with you other horses? (a lot of us feel that this is not a good idea as mixing horses of dfferent sizes can be accidents waiting to happen - also she will need separate accommodation as she nears foaling/for a while afterwards). Has she been regularly wormed? If not, worm her with a mild wormer first just in case she has an 'overload' then follow it with, say, an Ivermectin based wormer to bring her up to scratch. It is not advisable to use Quest/Equest wormer on minis, very easy to overdose with bad results - mini needs to be weighed on a proper weighing machine and the EXACT dose for that weight has to be given to be safe. I would not recommend Zimectrin gold either - plenty of other good wormers available without needing to use either of the above!

From the pics that Diane has posted for you, and from what you have said, it strikes me that there are two possibilities - that she could be in foal or (this could be way out/stupid) she could recently have had a foal and lost it???? I think you need to get underneath her and look at her udder to see any development there. I would certainly continue to feed her - using a feed suitable for mares and foals wont hurt her even if it turns out that she is not pregnant.

Also, how far did she have to travel to get to you - did you transport her yourself or was she delivered. Many horses will develop ulcers from travelling even if they have a steady smooth journey, and refusing feed/grain can be a sign of ulcers developing and could also be the reason why she now seems off colour/uncomfortable. If she is still refusing her food once you start feeding her again, I would consider ulcers to be a possibility and get her on to a programme to sort it out (wouldn't hurt to do this anyway perhaps?)

Sorry if this seems a bit involved - just wanted to get all my immediate thoughts posted!

Again, welcome - please ask anything however 'silly' it may seem, we are here to help and between us we can usually manage to find the answer to any 'problems' that might crop up.


----------



## wyliedanal (Nov 15, 2012)

Good Mornig All ! Ok to start my name is Dana & Bitty is my lil lady, Sorry I should of mentioned that to begin with . I fauled Bitty home by myself almost three weeks ago . She adjusted really well , she has been dong great with her eating, personality, played with the kids , was just so Happy with her . She is away from my ''big'' horses not even on same lot , she was pasture and now has her own lil hose to herself and grazing area. I stopped her feex just cause I wanted to be sure it wouldn't bother in anyway but she is eating it again with no problems. I got her some mother/foal feed this am .


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Dana, any updates on Bitty, hows she doing, any development/changes???

Keep the news coming please.


----------

